# Fruit fly question



## Jackson (Oct 30, 2005)

So i have some nymphs that are on fruit flies at the moment, and i'm running low. I have some fruit flys that are pupating at the moment and have been like that for 2 days. How long before they hatch?

How long do you think they can go without food? They are Taumantis Sigiana.


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

The taumantis are a VERY ferocious species, and in my experience, cannibalism has set in failry early unfortunately. I would imagine the flies would have a day or to left, to hatch.

Also, feeding micro crix is fine, which they nearly always have in whitminster (when I have been anyway  )

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Oct 30, 2005)

My Taumantis are already separated so canabalism isn't a worry.

They dont get micros in at Whitminister anymore. They only get them in to order.

Because you say they are Ferocious i was wondering if i'm feeding them enough. They're having about 4/5 Fruit flys every 2 days.

If not i can go up to Cotwold Reptile (Used to be Aztec) in Cheltenham. Their cultures are so nicely packed. Solid base of food in a round container, which is placed in a square container. No smell, no mess and no problem getting them out  Livefood.coms flies i through into the bin, they were the worst i have EVER seen!

Anyway, got side tracked.


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2005)

oh do they not? thats a shame..used to get loads from there on a visit. Okay, you have separated them, thats cool. I persoanlly, if they are separated, would feed them micro crix as staple. They are a lot easier to feed to individual mantids than flies.

Maybe it is not worth going all the way to cheltehnham, but to bristol reptile house, they have fab tubs of micros. Or, is aztec closer?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Oct 30, 2005)

Cheltenham is much closer....well i dunno now. I'll post what happened in the Other discussion forum.


----------

